# Purchasing a New gun



## Subfightersandman (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok I am in the Market for my first handgun, i am fairly set on either the FNP-9 or the Ruger SR-9. If you don't recommend those feel free to give me info on others. 

Now my question is I live in Canton GA, where is the best place to purchase one. I believe i cannot buy guns online, i would have to ship them to a dealer is that correct? 

Thanks in advanced for any purchasing help

Roshan


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Subfightersandman said:


> Now my question is I live in Canton GA, where is the best place to purchase one. I believe i cannot buy guns online, i would have to ship them to a dealer is that correct?


That is correct. You have to have it shipped to a local dealer, and they will charge you an FFL Transfer Fee. So, you would have to find out what your local dealers charge, and add that as well as shipping to the price listed (unless shipping is included). Be sure to compare to your local shops, since you might have a good shop close to you. :smt023

I don't have any experience with the FNP9 or the SR9, but there are a lot of good choices out there. Check if any of your local ranges rent handguns. If possible, rent and shoot as many as you possibly can before making your decision. What's right for someone else, may not be right for you. If renting is not possible, then at least go to your local shops and hold as many as you can and see how they feel. 9mm is a great choice for cheap practice, and is good for self-defense when loaded with hollow-points. Good luck. The hunt for the right handgun is always fun. :smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------



## Subfightersandman (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok thanks for the info, what are some good sites to begin looking at, and on average what is the FFL fee just so i have an idea?

Roshan


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I was at a gun show, (thats a good place to check out) talked to a dealer and he said he gets 25 dollars just to do the paper work.

http://www.gunshows-usa.com/georgia_gun_shows.htm

"Police, at all times, should maintain a relationship with the public that gives reality to the historic tradition that the police are the public and the public are the police; the police being only members of the public who are paid to give full-time attention to duties which are incumbent upon every citizen in the interests of community welfare and existence" JFK


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

It pays to call around about the transfer fee. I've seen anywhere from $10 to $50. Some dealers will flat out refuse to do a transfer if it is a gun they normally stock.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Subfightersandman said:


> Ok thanks for the info, what are some good sites to begin looking at, and on average what is the FFL fee just so i have an idea?
> 
> Roshan


I've personally been quoted by shops anywhere between $15-$40. I think $25 is about average. There are even some shops (at least in this area) that will not do a transfer on a firearm that they have in stock, or can get themselves. So, you will have to call your local shops to see what they charge.

As far as websites, there's a _ton_ of good information around this site. You should easily be able to spend a couple hours looking around at all of the info. For places to purchase:

www.budsgunshop.com
www.gunbroker.com
www.auctionarms.com

Those are a few good places to start, although there are many others. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## SXDSC9mm (Dec 8, 2008)

what about http://www.gundealeronline.com ?

anybody heard anything good about them?


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used BudsGunShop.com and gunbroker.com both with great success. Yes, I paid the $25 transfer fee, but I got what I wanted. For me the cost of the transfer fee was less than I would have paid in state sales tax - yes, I know I need to declare it at tax time, but I think it still works out better.

Not to take anything away from the local gunshops, because they are a great resource - but when its my family's money - I have to make the smart decision. 

Here's an example: 
I knew I wanted a Beretta 92FS. 
Local shop: $589 + 7.5% sales tax = $633.17
BudsGunShop.com: $479 + $25 FFL Transfer Fee = $504

That's just one example - but dont hesitate to buy onlline and have shipped to your local FFL.


----------

